# Client Download erst schnell, dann langsam



## Tyalra (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem, beim download des Spiel Clienten habe ich am anfang des Downloads erst 2-4 MB/s ,
aber ab 1,4 GB von den insgesamt 8 GB bremst der auf einmal auf 10-20 KB/s ab.

woran liegt das, hab schon alles ausprobiert, pc und  kabelmodem neu gestartet, firewall aus, als admin ausgeführt.

habe auch schon rift gelöscht, aber war das selbe problem wieder.

bin echt ratlos.

mfg tyalra


----------



## Kavu (14. März 2011)

ich habe das gleiche problem beim patchen auf 1.01... bis 50% maximum meiner leitung gahabt (360kb/s habe nur ne 3k leitung) 
und bei 50% bremst das auf 9 kb/s runter O.O jane ich habe auch lust 13 std nen patch zu laden... habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts richtiges gefunden


----------



## Tyalra (14. März 2011)

schon einmal beruhigend das ich nicht der einzige bin , hab auch schon geooglet, und das rift forum durchblättert aber nix gefunden


----------



## Kavu (14. März 2011)

das rift forum und der support bereich ist eh seeeehr mau muss ich sagen...
habe da noch nichts hilfreiches gefunden...


mensch das regt mich auf um 14 uhr muss ich arbeiten... und ich habe kb morgen den ganzen patch nochmal zu saugen...
habe dazu noch das problem das sich mein patcher nicht merkt wo der aufgehört hat beim abbrechen der fängt immer wieder bei 0 an -.-



So ich habe jetzt einfach mal auf gut glück auf abbrechen geklickt beim patchen und danach direkt auf aktualisieren, habe also den patcher nicht geschlossen... bisher läuft es wieder auf maximum der leitung und hat bei 50% angefangen



ok sie geht wieder in den keller.... :@



So nun habe ich mich 15 min so durch gemogelt immer wieder auf abbrechen und aktualisieren geklickt... nun klappt das nicht mehr und ich habe nun stolze 0.1kb/s
Also mal ganz im ernst... was haben die für einen download server? Schön und gut das das spiel einwandfrei läuft... aber der download sollte genauso gut laufen


----------



## Nikomedes (14. März 2011)

Bei mir ist alles bestens, ich kann mit 1,77 Mbits ziehen. Dann muss es wohl an eurer Leitung liegen.


----------



## Kavu (14. März 2011)

ich habe darauf gewartet das es heist es liegt an uns...

sry aber das weise ich einfach mal ab... 

denn ich habe schon getestet, youtube HD videos ohne probleme... speedtest 100% leitung da

jede seite läd vollkommen normaal nirgend muss ich lange warten

NUR der rift patcher zickt rum


----------



## ayanamiie (14. März 2011)

schonma drangedacht das die leitung so lame ist weiln neue patch draußenist wiedermal? Laden viele leute geht die leistung halt runter und wenn du 50000000000000000000000000mb dl hats wenn dein gegenüber nut 5k hat udn 50 leute draufladen hat jeder nur die entsprechende leistung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. März 2011)

Also der Downloadserver für Rift ist top. 
Hast du schonmal per Taskmanager kontrolliert wie deine Leitungsauslastung aussieht? Auch manche Antivirenprogramme können den Download verlangsammen weil sie den DL bereits überprüfen während er auf die Platte wandert. Ev blockt der ein oder andere Port oder die Firewall zickt rum. Auch kommt es darauf an wieviele grad an dem DL Server hängen um downzuloaden.
Zumindest kann ich das Problem nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir läd jeder Patch durchgehend mit mindestens 1,5mb.
Aber bevor man mal wieder Trion schimpft geb ich euch folgendes Sprichwort mit auf den Weg:
Die größte Fehlerquelle sitzt IMMER vor dem PC 

Achja und nochwas...Aufregen bringt sowieso nichts, laufen lassen warten ob sich noch was tut. MAcht i der Zwischenzeit halt was sinnvolles. Und wenns euch trotzdem nicht schnell genug geht und ihr euch sicher seid das es nicht an euch liegt, fahrt ihr halt ins Serverzentrum und zieht euch den Patch per USB direkt vom Server


----------



## Tyalra (14. März 2011)

ich schimpfe ja nicht über tirion, ich frag mich nur woran es liegen kann ,
überall anders kann ich halt mit full speed ziehen, nur da jetzt nicht  
und ich habe nix anderes am laufen, schon gecheckt


----------



## Quesar (14. März 2011)

Tyalra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes problem, beim download des Spiel Clienten habe ich am anfang des Downloads erst 2-4 MB/s ,
> aber ab 1,4 GB von den insgesamt 8 GB bremst der auf einmal auf 10-20 KB/s ab.



Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem und auch an der exakt gleichen Stelle, hänge jetzt mit 12-14kb bei 1,48GB. 

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass das Problem dann nicht von deiner Seite aus verursacht wird, sondern am Server liegt. Vielleicht spielen sie ja grade etwas auf oder haben andere Probleme.


----------



## Tyalra (14. März 2011)

jo , hatte mich gestern abend gefreut, beim kollegen das spiel angeschaut, nach hause, gekauft, wollte eben schnell laden, dachte halt das ich das in ca. 1-2 stunden haben sollte und jaa, jetzt häng ich immer noch unter 2 GB 
habe leider auch keine andere alternative gefunden wo ich das runterladen könnte , heißt wohl noch abwarten.
aber wenn sich das nicht bis heute abend ändert hol ich mir das per externe platte vom kumpel.


----------



## Kavu (14. März 2011)

netzwerk auslastung 0%
kein wunder es hat ja auch nichst zu tun...

antivir deaktiviert auch keinen erfolg gebracht....


----------



## Joe-Bob (14. März 2011)

Hab das selbe Problem beim patchen. Bis ca. 50 % gings super mit 1,4 Mb/s. Ab da gings auf 5-10 kb/s runter. Eine hohe Auslastung schließe ich eigentlich aus, weil es da eigentlich nicht so extrem große und plötzliche Unterschiede geben würde. Da kann man's eigentlich laufen lassen und abwarten ob es irgendwann mal wieder schneller wird.


----------



## darksilver1 (14. März 2011)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, musste für mein laptop am Samstag noch die Patches ziehen. Flutschten weiterhin mit etwas über 600KB/s durch die Leitung. Bin noch bei der "bösen" Telekom....


----------



## myadictivo (14. März 2011)

die server sind absolut top bei mir. wenn ich da an andere mmorpgs denke, wo ich teilweise 3 tage am stück den rechner hab laufen lassen dürfen um meine retail version auf den neusten stand zu bringen geht hier echt die lutzi ab. jedesmal full speed (hab nur dsl 2000). und ich hab mir zum headstart auch den client gezogen etc. keine verbindungseinbrüche


----------



## Arahtor (14. März 2011)

Bei mir dümpelt er auch mit 8- 11 KB/s rum.
Naja abwarten und Tee trinken. Extern kann man Ihn sich anscheinend noch nicht holen


----------



## darksilver1 (14. März 2011)

Hm. seit ihr sicher das es nicht an eure Internet Verbindung bzw. am Provider liegt?

Gab noch mini patch, download vor ein paar Sekunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tracert data



> 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  *
> 2    30 ms    29 ms    29 ms  *
> 3    31 ms    34 ms    31 ms  217.0.*.*
> 4    40 ms    42 ms    41 ms  217.239.41.90
> ...




Hab jetzt auch vor den Release diese beta events mitgemacht und habe bislang immer max. download speed für meine Leitung bekommen....


----------



## Grabummel (14. März 2011)

Hallo,


also bei mir ist das genau gleich . Mir fehlen ca 200 mb und er lädt mit 2,1Kb/s. Ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## Zalarift (14. März 2011)

Lösung des Problems aus dem Riftforum:

Default **FIX** Patching Speed

    Originally Posted by Munny Shot

    I tried all the various solutions suggested and nothing worked for me. Been trying to download the 1.26 gig patch literally all day. I finally found this on an archived forum posting and it worked for me... whereas I was looking at a 3 hr remaining time before, it raced through at well over 1Mb/s in just a few minutes.

    Hope it works for you as well as it did for me.

    Start->Run (or Windows Key + R)
    Type: notepad.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
    * If you're on Win7/Vista, you need to open notepad.exe as administrator then manually open that specific file. It's going to be in C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc. The file is named 'hosts'

    At the end of the file insert this line:
    208.94.26.142 update2.triongames.com

    Save the file. Re-run the patcher.


----------



## Karli1994 (14. März 2011)

Zalarift schrieb:


> Lösung des Problems aus dem Riftforum:
> 
> Default **FIX** Patching Speed
> 
> ...




danke für den post hab das problem bei mir lösen können


----------



## Grabummel (14. März 2011)

Klappt bei mir auch ! Schwankt zwar ganz schön zwischen 150-400kb/s aber es sind nur noch 240 MB . Vielen Dank


----------



## vikitori (14. März 2011)

Zalarift schrieb:


> Lösung des Problems aus dem Riftforum:
> 
> Default **FIX** Patching Speed
> 
> ...





Klappt perfekt, hatte das selbe problem mit 14Kb/s und jetzt ist es wieder bei ca 1mb/s

Vielen dank!!


----------



## michi881 (14. März 2011)

Huhu! 
Könnte bitte jmd nem Pcnewibi erklären wo ich das einfügen muss?
Ne schritt für schritt Erklärung für Deppen wär nice 
Wäre irre nett^^

mfg


----------



## michi881 (14. März 2011)

Ahja hab win 7^^


----------



## vikitori (15. März 2011)

Also erklärung für Noobs^^:

WIn 7( hab english) :

Start ---> all programs ---> accesories ---> Notepad ( Rechtsklick und als admin ausführen)


Dann im Notepad:

einfach Ctrl + o drücken

Dann halt C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc öffnen

Da wird nix angezeigt also unten anstatt "text documents(*.txt)" , "All Files" auswählen

Es erscheinen ein paar daten, 'hosts' auswählen und öffnen

Den ganzen text erscheint dann und unter der zeile :


#	::1 	localhost

Copy paste die zeile 

208.94.26.142 update2.triongames.com


Das ganze sähe dann so aus : 


# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 	102.54.94.97 	rhino.acme.com 	# source server
# 	38.25.63.10 	x.acme.com 	# x client host

# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.
#	127.0.0.1 	localhost
#	::1 	localhost
208.94.26.142 update2.triongames.com



Abspeichern --> schliessen --> Rift update abbrechen --> neustarten --> einloggen --> aktualisieren und es läuft


----------



## Kavu (15. März 2011)

jo musste es auch so machen zum glück habe ich das im rift forum heute morgen gefunden... es tiungelt zwar ab und zu etwas runter aber wengstens nicht runter auf 0.1 KB/s -.-

was ich aber dennoch tragisch finde, im rift forum hat sich NOCH IMMER kein admin/GM oder sowas gemeldet zu dem fehler


----------



## Black_Seraph (15. März 2011)

Hiho zusammen,


ich habe mal auf die schnelle ein Programm geschrieben dass die benötigte Änderung an der HOSTS-Datei vornimmt. 

Ich habe das Programm auf 3 Rechnern (Windows 7 32 bit, Windows 7 64 bit und Windows Xp SP3) getestet, funktionierte bei allen Einwandfrei. Die Bedienung ist selbsterklärend,
1. Programm starten.
2. Sollte das Programm die HOSTS nicht selbst erkennen, diese per hand auswählen.
3. Patchen klicken
4. Fertig.

Es kann nötig sein dass der PC danach neu gestartet wird. Der Patcher muss es in jedem Fall.
Es wird das aktuelle .NET-framework benötigt!

Natürlich gilt trotz allem: Benutzen auf eigene Gefahr!


mfg,
 Black_Seraph

P.S.: Ich musste das Programm zum Upload hier zippen weil ich keine .exe hochladen darf... Es muss somit vor der Verwendung entpackt werden.


----------



## Shaft13 (16. März 2011)

Heute das Spiel auf dem PC und Laptop installiert. Bis 1 GB (wollte 1.25GB Patch runterladen) mit 3.77MBit, danach nur noch 8kbit.Neustart des PCs und weiter gings mit den 3.77Mbit.Eventuell wird bei 1 GB ne künstliche Bremse gezogen.


----------



## Black_Seraph (16. März 2011)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Eventuell wird bei 1 GB ne künstliche Bremse gezogen.



Sehr spekulativ. Da ich allerdings fast 4GB ziehen konnte bevor die Probleme los gingen halte ich das jedoch für wenig warscheinlich.

Ich schätze eher dass du nach dem Neustart Glück hattest diesmal an einen anderen Update-Server zu gelangen. Wohlmöglich sogar denjenigen, den wir per HOSTS erzwungen haben. (Denn mehr macht der Eintrag in die HOSTS Datei ja auch nicht. Alle Verbindungen zum Updateserver sollen immer an die IP 208.94.26.142 geleitet werden)


----------



## Ravolos (16. März 2011)

Klingt alles sehr seltsam. Hört sich für mich nach DNS Problemen bei Euren Providern oder falschen Konfigurationen bei Euren Routen bzw. PC's an.

Einen Host Eintrag macht man, damit das System nicht erst den Hostnamen (in diesem Falle vom Rift Update Server) über das Internet in eine IP Adresse auflösen muss, sondern als Prio 1 die Adresse nimmt, die man in der Host Datei einträgt. Halt in jedem Fall schneller.

Ich habe einen 16 MBit Anschluss bei 1 & 1 und habe keinerlei Probleme seit der letzten Beta bis einschließlich der letzten Patches gehabt. Auch nicht während der so oft genannten Hauptspielzeit zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr wo alle Server voll sind.

Downloadraten stabil mit mindestens * 1,5 MByte / s* beim Client- und Patch - Download!

Sehr seltsam alles.

P.S.:
So einen Eintrag macht man ja auch "anders herum", damit der eigene PC nix an die Google Analytics Server schickt 
http://cybernetz.net/tipp-google-analytics-blockieren


----------



## Black_Seraph (16. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Einen Host Eintrag macht man, damit das System nicht erst den Hostnamen (in diesem Falle vom Rift Update Server) über das Internet in eine IP Adresse auflösen muss, sondern als Prio 1 die Adresse nimmt, die man in der Host Datei einträgt.



Korrekt. Da der Patcher aber den Hostnamen kontaktiert und keine IP müssen wir uns dann damit zufrieden geben welche IP als Updateserver gerade unter dem Hostnamen läuft.
Wenn wir in der Hosts allerdings eine IP eintragen wird grundsätzlich diese (auch vom Patcher) angewählt.

Da wir garantiert unterschiedliche ISPs haben halte ich ein Problem im Routing für unwarscheinlich. Bei mir zuhause (T-Online) tritt jedenfalls das Problem genau so auf wie bei einem Bekannten (1&1).
Ich freue mich für jeden der keine Probleme hat, aber wir "betroffenen" können uns ja auch behelfen. Mit oben geposteten Programm braucht man auch kein Studium der Informatik um das in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Ravolos (16. März 2011)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Korrekt. Da der Patcher aber den Hostnamen kontaktiert und keine IP müssen wir uns dann damit zufrieden geben welche IP als Updateserver gerade unter dem Hostnamen läuft.
> Wenn wir in der Hosts allerdings eine IP eintragen wird grundsätzlich diese (auch vom Patcher) angewählt.



Was aber genau die Aufgabe vom DNS ist, egal welche IP nun hinter dem Namen hängt. Das sollte eigentlich immer klappen.
Und wenn das nicht klappt, stimmt etwas nicht mit der ganzen Geschichte! Auch der Rift Client läuft unter Windows und muss foglich diesem Mechanismus gehorchen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann wäre der Host Datei Fix auch wirkungslos!



> Da wir garantiert unterschiedliche ISPs haben halte ich ein Problem im Routing für unwarscheinlich. Bei mir zuhause (T-Online) tritt jedenfalls das Problem genau so auf wie bei einem Bekannten (1&1).
> Ich freue mich für jeden der keine Probleme hat, aber wir "betroffenen" können uns ja auch behelfen. Mit oben geposteten Programm braucht man auch kein Studium der Informatik um das in den Griff zu bekommen.



Das ist auch super nett, hier so ein Tool zur Verfügung zu stellen! Finde ich klasse.

Aber dieser Host Eintrag ist für mich rein technisch nix anderes als ein Fix, um eine offensichtlich fehlerhafte DNS Auflösung zu umgehen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts-Datei

Manche Provider sollen ja angeblich in den letzten Wochen große Probleme gehabt haben (IP4 Raum voll!?). Auch bei WoW konnten sich neulich viele nicht mehr anmelden.

Und man kann auch bei jedem PC bei der Netzwerkkonfiguration falsche DNS Server konfigurieren bzw. automatisch vom Router erhalten. Z.B. setzt T-Online einen neuen DSN Server ins Netz, aber der alte ist noch eine Weile erreichbar. Der alte Server erhält vielleicht keinen aktuellen Datenbestand mehr -> Problem.

Möchte hier keinem auf die Füsse treten, sondern nur die Ursache verstehen 

Bei einem DNS Problem, wäre ein Update dann eigentlich nie möglich und der Download sollte (außer bei UMTS wegen Zwangsdrosselung) nicht langsamer werden. Das verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Black_Seraph (16. März 2011)

Ravolos schrieb:


> Was aber genau die Aufgabe vom DNS ist, egal welche IP nun hinter dem Namen hängt. Das sollte eigentlich immer klappen.
> Und wenn das nicht klappt, stimmt etwas nicht mit



Dagegen spricht allerdings dass der Download schnell startet und dann langsamer wird.
Nach aufbau der Verbindung wird ja nicht durchgehend der Hostname neu aufgelöst. Solange die Verbindung besteht verbleibt die Zuordnung im DNS-Cache.
Das bestätigt auch mein Router-Log, nachdem bei mir über den zeitraum von ca. einer stunde 35 Verbindungen offen waren. Würde jedes mal (z.B. für jede Datei) erneut aufgelöst müssten es wesentlich mehr sein.

Ich gehe von folgendem aus (Achtung, rein spekulativ!): 

_Trion hat (mindestens) 2 Patchserver.

Grundsätzlich wird bei einer Verbindung über den Hostnamen nach Auslastung entschieden welcher Server den Client bedienen soll. Nun landen wir alle auf Server 1, der durch viele gleichzeitige Downloads langsam an die Grenze der Leitung kommt. Theoretisch sollte für jeder, der sich zusätzlich verbindet an Server 2 übergeben werden.
Und hier liegt der Knackpunk: Anscheinend klappt das nicht oder das QOS (wenn die das über QOS regeln) ist falsch eingestellt.

Über den Hosteintrag erwirken wir dass wir grundsätzlich an Server 2 verwiesen werden da wir nun nicht mehr die IP des aushandelnden servers bekommen sondern "direkt" den nicht ausgelasteten Server ansprechen._

So könnte ich mir das jedenfalls vorstellen.


----------



## Ravolos (16. März 2011)

Klingt ganz gut die Vermutung 

Aber wieso geht's dann bei mir ohne Hosteintrag auf 3 PC's daheim, bei denen ich nur nach der Grundinstallation im LAN gesynched und die Patches, gerade weil die so fix drauf sind, aus dem Internet gezogen habe 

Wahrscheinlich sauge ich so schnell, dass so lange keine Kapazitäten für andere mehr frei sind xD


----------



## Black_Seraph (16. März 2011)

Ich tendiere dazu die Existenz von Glück zu dementieren, jedoch muss ich zugeben dass es den Anschein hat dass es doch ein spektrum an zufällig bevorteilten Personen gibt. Chaostheorie für Anfänger 

Da es inzwischen >1.000.000 aktive abos für Rift gibt und in den Foren nur vereinzelt dieses Problematik diskutiert wird scheint auch nicht jeder betroffen zu sein. Es wäre tatsächlich möglich dass einzelne Clients mit hoher Bandbreite (DSL 50k gibt es ja auch schon vereinzelt) diese Schwankung verursachen. Selbst mit einer Anbindung die ein gigabit an Upload ermöglichen wäre diese durch so hohe Downloadraten schnell erschöpft.

Leider können wir nur spekulieren. Selbst wenn irgendwann einmal ein Statement von Trion kommen sollte können wir nicht prüfen ob dies dann der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------

